# Something interesting for the Pogorelichers



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just found a hidden playlist on YouTube you probably never have seen if you searched on YouTube. (google can find it, most clips has 0 views, YET).
And I wanted to share.

It's some very great clips of Ivo Pogorelich's teacher Evgeny Timakin. The teacher Pogorelich had when he studied in Moscow at the Central Music School from age 12 to 18. Some very important years.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA597CC0D646C5AB5

Even though you may not understand a word you may find it interesting anyway. I sure did.

Also, Pogorelich/Timakin thread if you like. Because; Pogorelich is the _beast_.


----------

